# Coral Star



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

A collection of vessel have been operated by John L Baugh from 1950 until 1997. Of these two were former Admiralty Small Craft. Has anyone any recollections, information and photographs of these vessels operating from Brixham. Thanks Tony.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I remember John and the Coral star well. I used spen most of my week aboard the Coral star in the early 60's. She was a twin screw job and handled well. He was based in Paignton. He did a morning cruise to Brixham, afternoon to Dartmouth and evening to Babbacome.
Last time I was down there I asked about John and was pointed to a nice varnished yacht moored in Paignton and told it was his. Last i saw of the Coral Star she was taken to Galmpton for winter lay up. Not seen her since. must be all of 25 years since I saw her.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

One such was "Coral Star III" (1948, 64 grt) 72'x 19', Twin GM diesels. Built by Bolson, Poole as "Poole Belle" for services from Bournemouth. Later "Grosvenor Hostess", 1964, Swanage; "Tara", 1965, Dublin. Sold J.L. Baugh, Paignton Aug 1972. Sold Cromarty owners Dec 1975. Later still, "Avon Venturer II", Bristol.
As "Avon Venturer II":
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Dorset_Belles/Poole-Belle-02_AvonVenturer_900.jpg


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Guys thanks for your response. All little bits help me put a bigger picture to his operations. Cheers Tony.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Check this website.


http://www.uptonmanor.eclipse.co.uk/photo.htm


I also have great memories of John. I first met him in 1967 when he was running "Coral Star II." Contrary to some records, she was powered by a single GM Detroit 6:71 motor, which in his usual fashion John had customised by having many parts chromium plated. He kept all his boats immaculately, washing down and polishing at least twice a day. His Coral Star III was the former Poole Belle, which he brought back to Paignton from Dublin where she had been running as "Tara." Unfortunately, the seasonal trade had started a decline, and Coral Star III was only licensed to carry 100 passengers in Class VI, whereas she had carried over 200 when operating from Bournemouth, Boscombe and Poole when she was first built. She was also a bit too big to operate successfully from Paignton Harbour, and ran mostly from Torquay. She also needed rather more work than John had anticipated to get her up to the required standard.
I sailed off to the USA at the end of the 1974 season, and when I returned in 1983, John had sold Coral Star III and bought George Webber's launch, "Dart's Delight." John naturally renamed her as "Coral Star IV," and she is now based in Yarmouth, Isle of Wight.
When I returned home to Torquay, I bought my own boat, "Our Rosalie" from Fred Ould. As she had a wet mooring in Torquay outer harbour before the marina was built, I needed a small tender, and John Baugh sold me a small clinker built launch , called "Sally," with a Stuart Turner engine that was perfect for my need. 
There is a rumour that Coral Star III has been bought and will be restored to passenger carrying work once again by a Paignton operator.

Roy.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Roy, I was aware of this website uptonmanner, a couple of days ago, before writing this request for information. I do know from what that describes about the boats, is that the first is most likely to be a former 36ft MP which were a little more strengthened than their sister the 36ft Harbour Launches. The CORAL STAR II is in fact a former 45ft Motor Passenger Launch MPL. As I research former military craft I am seeking bits of information to put together a bigger picture of what they did. As the jigsaw comes together I can provide a more informed report of their histories. I am currently looking into the disposal details from the MOD to see if one of these were sold directly to John. If that is the case then I can identify her original boat number and history. The 36ft boat came via Ireland, again finding out the original owner there may be a way of tracing back to its former boat number. 

However all that you have stated all goes into the file to capture the bigger picture. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello Tony,

I remember John telling the story of bringing Coral Star II to Paignton, and how they ran out of fuel despite the fuel gauge indicating plenty of fuel in the tank. Apparently, the suction feed pipe had been cut off short by a previous operator. I'm pretty sure he bought the boat in Ipswich, and it may have been from someone who had begun to convert it for private use.

Incidentally, the marine chandlers in Torquay, Wheatons, operated a sister vessel for many years as their workboat named Malovolio.

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Roy, thats very interesting. Would love to see a photo of her and the Malovolio. An unusual name for the trip busy. However no different in that respect to another vessel that I am also interested in. She is called TUONELLA. Her origins are very interesting. I believe she is a former WWII landing craft. 

Regards Tony.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

(Eats)


aholtham said:


> Roy, thats very interesting. Would love to see a photo of her and the Malovolio. An unusual name for the trip busy. However no different in that respect to another vessel that I am also interested in. She is called TUONELLA. Her origins are very interesting. I believe she is a former WWII landing craft.
> 
> Regards Tony.


Hello Tony,

Tuonela. 
Once operated by Alan Bingle, now by his son. Also based in Paignton Harbour. Alan used to have the history of his boat on display at his booking kiosk, and from memory she is quite rare, being possibly the only one of her kind left. Alan's son has given her a very extensive refit and she is still in excellent condition. My attached image was taken in the summer of 2015, and she looked just as good when I saw her this August.

Regarding Malvolio, I don't have a picture of her, but there must be an image of her in an old postcard somewhere!

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

*Malvolio*

Tony,

There is a photo in the members' gallery that has a view of Malvolio.

See here;


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/318686/title/nimrod-th-27/cat/500


Not very clear, but if you can follow my post about the picture, you should be able to pick her out in the background.

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Roy, I thought at first the vessel in the foreground was the work boat mentioned. However I can see that there is a vessel very similar to that of a 45ft MPL in the background in darker colours. Behind her as well is a vessel that looks like a 52ft Pinnace. Brilliant more work to do. I love these old pictures. Regards Tony.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Roy, I came across this vessel many years ago, before a digital camera. Was not fully convinced she was what the owner stated her to be. However after being asked to research another craft have found this vessel to be very unique. She is a former LCP(M). Which one I am not sure. Will have to go and see the current owner for his Father's knowledge. Again knowing when this vessel was acquired into commercial service may lead to her original identification.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

aholtham said:


> Roy, I thought at first the vessel in the foreground was the work boat mentioned. However I can see that there is a vessel very similar to that of a 45ft MPL in the background in darker colours. Behind her as well is a vessel that looks like a 52ft Pinnace. Brilliant more work to do. I love these old pictures. Regards Tony.



Tony,

You found Malovolio! I should have said that she had a grey painted hull. She was used as a tug and general workboat, and the local Council Harbour gang would hire her to lift or set moorings and marker buoys.

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## Graham Palmer II (Sep 10, 2020)

John was a hero of mine! My Grandfather, William Leslie Palmer, was the main evening ticket seller in the Coral Star hut Paignton Harbour for years. Such wonderful memories, and being able to sit on the high chair in the hut, as my Grandfather regaled the tourists and children was like a fairytale. Captain John was always very accommodating, and I frequently held the 'wheel' for the trips to Brixham, Dartford and, of course, the trip to see 'where the Smurfs lived'. From memory, this was the Goodrington headland and walkway, that was lit up with coloured lights. 
On a side note, William Leslie owned 36, Sands Road. Its such a travesty that that house was sold when he passed away. 2001 I believe. How my father allowed that house, a stones throw from the beach, to be sold, and out of the family, is mind boggling. 
The Coral Star......some of my very best childhood memories


----------

